# SP Still Fermenting after 5 weeks?



## TheBoz (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I need some help, I'm making my first batch of SP. I followed the instructions from the SP website. Instead of slurry, I used a yeast starter with Lalvin EC-1118.

It's been fermenting 5 weeks at 78deg. What should I do or What an I doing wrong? I started to other wine kits at the same time both are in the bottles now. At this rate it looks like three days to drop 0.020, it will take another month to ferment dry. Seems strange to me.

SG readings
8/25 - 1.065 (starting SG)
8/31 - 1.054 (added third bottle of lemon juice, yeast nutrient and super-ferment)
9/12 - 1.030 (added more super-ferment and nutrient)
9/20 - 1.020
9/24 - 1.016 (added more super-ferment)
9/27 - 1.014

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## Roatan_Mark (Sep 28, 2010)

I have the same issue or non issue as it may be. I have been fermenting from the 26th of last month and it is at 1.020 today, initial was 1.076. So in essence I guess this must be normal when starting from just yeast ( I re-hydrated mine with the Skeeter pee must and it was going ok when pitched) and not a lees. I figure if I bottle now I will have carbonation (which seems ok in this instance as it is pretty good right now) but wonder if it would build enough to blow up beer bottles? Anyone?

Mark


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 28, 2010)

Generally, lemon can be a bear to ferment. I tried many different ways to get the stuff to ferment without the extra time and babysitting it seemed to require. When I started making it with the methods used in Skeeter Pee, the ferment went fast and easy. You can try whipping some air into it to see if that helps. Otherwise, on the next batch, try to use a slurry if possible.


----------



## Arne (Sep 29, 2010)

Had a batch last winter that took a long time. Was in my basement and the temp. was rather cool. Stuff I made this summer went pretty fast. Mite make sure the temp of the must is 75 degrees or a little more. arne.


----------

